# Dogtra E-Collar Question: Edge or Edge RT?



## gatrappr (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Y'all,

I am in the need of a new e-collar. I have it down to two collars; the EDGE and EDGE RT. The price difference is not important to me. I just want to make sure I am buying a great collar and not limiting myself or choosing one that won't best fit my needs.

The collar will be used during training and hunting in the typical wet environments.

What do y'all recommend?


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

I have the Dogtra Edge, bought it before the RT version came out so did not have a choice on the different versions. Picking between the two really depends on your training style. If you mainly train one dog at a time, the RT would be the preferred system. The reason for this is that you have lo-hi nick and continuous at your fingertips without twisting a dial. This gives you great control in situations where you run 2 dogs at once; for example, an experienced and young dog out for a pheasant hunt. You'll need that quick control with lo-hi for the young dog, but sometimes may need the correction for the more experienced dog (then you'll need to turn the knob to switch dogs).

The Dogtra Edge gives me the opportunity to run both of my young dogs without having to twist the dial to change dogs. I usually set the intensity of the nick at a level where both dogs are comfortable. If you have a hard headed dog that will need a higher level of correction then you will have to fondle with the intensity level knob and in most situations this will take longer than what you would want it. 

If you run into a situation where you have 2 hard headed dogs and will need correction between the two constantly then maybe an E-collar will not solve the issue. You'll need to work on the dogs individually to make your life less difficult.

Other than that my Dogtra collar has not failed me. I mainly do 80% duck hunting and 20% pheasant. I've been through mud, dropped it in the water and it still works flawlessly. Dogtra makes a good quality E-collar.


----------



## gatrappr (Jun 5, 2015)

I currently have one lab, but the girlfriend and I are wanting a second. Whenever we are out working on the property I like to let the dog run along. When we get our second dog, it would come along too. Could I still easily control both dogs with the RT? 

Also, would the Edge be a pain in the rear when working with one dog out in the field because I will constantly have to switch settings?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Rt is the way to go. Controls up to 3 dogs. Simple to use and fits my hand well.


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

gatrappr said:


> I currently have one lab, but the girlfriend and I are wanting a second. Whenever we are out working on the property I like to let the dog run along. When we get our second dog, it would come along too. Could I still easily control both dogs with the RT?
> 
> Also, would the Edge be a pain in the rear when working with one dog out in the field because I will constantly have to switch settings?


I sometimes allow my dogs to roam the yard when I'm outside doing some work and in these cases I keep them on page mode and let them know when they get too far. If you were to use the RT to do this you will have to page one dog, switch to next dog, then page the 2nd dog. For the regular Edge you would just have to click one button each. The only disadvantage from an RT would be that you would have to switch dogs if you want to correct the other dog. The disadvantage from the regular Edge is that you'll have to increase intensity on dial if your dog does not listen the first time (i.e. when chasing a rabbit or squirrel and requires higher correction).

It depends on your training technique and dog. I have also thought about getting the RT because I want that instant increase in correction without messing with a dial. It comes in handy in scenarios when they ignore lo-med and you want that instant high nick, like "Hey, you better listen" response. I've had a few scenarios just as described. Using the regular Edge I will usually repeat my command after I've increased the intensity, gets a little annoying but it gets the job done.


----------

